# Milbemax?



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can buy Milbemax worming tablets without a prescription from vets in France or Spain?


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Hi - I know you can buy Drontal from a vet but he/she may ask you to register your dog with the surgery. Don't know about Milbemax specifically, but if the carry it, shouldn't be a problem.
Hope this helps,
Jacquie


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Cannot comment on France/Spain but I bought some, without prescription, from an Ozzy website.


----------

